# Sydney - Street and Harbour scenes



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

AbidM said:


> I like the small terrace houses, they are cute. :3


It's the architectural style in Australia, with an included balcony for hot summer days in an age before air conditioning.  You'll see them all over Melbourne too.

Anyway, continuing with the tour of neighbourhoods:


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Potts Point*

Potts Point is a cosmopolitan community just across the Royal Botanical Gardens from the CBD. Walking around you will hear British accents, American accents, and various European accents as often as you will hear Australian accents.



Potts Point _MG_3419.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr



Potts Point _MG_3379.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3362.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3511.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3361.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3395.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3364.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3384.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3518.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3548.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3549.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3550.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3533.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3538.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3789.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3653.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3561.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3502.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3582.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3563.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3565.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3571.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3593.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3658.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3606.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Potts Point _MG_3583.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3615.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3486.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3629.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3464.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3462.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3734.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3699.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3782.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3716.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3718.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3725.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3720.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3680.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3683.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3705.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3780.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Potts Point _MG_3791.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures from Sydney!


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Sydney looks awesome :drool:

Thnks for sharing the pics :cheers:


----------



## JPRo (Jun 3, 2009)

I've spent many a happy afternoon pottering around the beautiful streets of inner eastern Sydney, the little bars, the cafe's, the little boutique shops and the galleries....It's a fabulous part of the city and these picture sets certainly do it the justice it deserves.


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Redfern*


Historically is home to Sydney's aboriginal community. Has been undergoing gentrification.


untitled shoot-1001710.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr



untitled shoot-1001730.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001724.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr



untitled shoot-1001732.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001740.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001685.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001690.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001700.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001738.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001739.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001726.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

untitled shoot-1001756.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001609.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001616.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001629.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001628.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001630.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001631.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001643.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001652.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001663.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001664.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001674.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001747.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001749.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001760.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001777.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001781.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001786.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001800.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001808.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sydney Buddha, at Carriageworks*


untitled shoot-1001586.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001592.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

..


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

^^ done.
*Parramatta*
The heart of the west, 23km from the Opera House. Sitting on the Parramatta River which eventually becomes Sydney Harbour. It was founded in 1788 as an agricultural town to feed the growing prison colony.
Sydney has an east vs west rivalry. The glamorous and world famous east verses the more ordinary west. The cities wealth is concentrated in the east near the harbour and beaches, people from the west are called 'westies'. I suppose one could compare it to New York vs New Jersey or San Francisco vs Oakland.



_MG_4002 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4034 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4066 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4073 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4136 by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1668.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4145 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4159 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4158 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4168 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4139 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4178 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4193 by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1682.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4204 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4211 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4220 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4221 by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1695.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1687.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4259 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4276 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4279 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4299 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4304 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4308 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4311 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4326 by mornnb, on Flickr



_MG_4447 by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney Water's HQ.


_MG_4442 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4451 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4454 by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1641.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1656.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1662.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1678.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

The Parramatta Lanes Festival. A Laneway festival.



untitled shoot-2934.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-2938.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-2941.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-2944.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-2947.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-2967.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-2973.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-2990.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-3002.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-3005.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-3008.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Back in the east.

*Chinatown*
Chinese New Year celebrations.


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 1 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 3 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 10 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 5 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 13 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 15 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 18 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 12 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 11 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 6 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 28 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 54 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 55 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 23 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 24 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 42 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 43 by 
mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 46 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 47 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 52 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 51 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 53 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 49 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 56 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 48 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 29 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 30 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 32 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 33 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 35 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 36 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 37 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 58 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 59 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 60 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 61 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 62 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 63 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 64 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 65 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 66 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 67 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 68 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 69 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 70 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 71 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 72 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

The big event is the New Years Parade. See the full set here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1802923



Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 236 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Chinese New Year 2015 194 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Glebe*



untitled shoot-9229.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 4 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 9 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 10 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 11 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 12 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 14 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 13 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 19 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 22 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 25 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 26 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 27 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 28 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Glebe 30 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 36 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 34 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 33 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 41 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 42 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 44 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 45 by mornnb, on Flickr


Glebe 48 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

untitled shoot-9186.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9104.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9097.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9114.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9118.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9122.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9123.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9140.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9144.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9146.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9147.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9152.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9155.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9157.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9166.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9178.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9181.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9182.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9191.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9195.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9199.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9204.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9209.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9213.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9216.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9217.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-9242.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Bays Precinct Sydney Discovery Day*


untitled shoot-1003538.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003543.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003548.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003558.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003562.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003567.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003573.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003585.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003600.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003606.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003610.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003621.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003626.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1003646.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*CBD*
Taken during a weekend stroll with a wide angle through the city.


Suncorp Place by mornnb, on Flickr


Gateway Plaza Sydney by mornnb, on Flickr


Grosvenor Place Sydney by mornnb, on Flickr


200 George Street by mornnb, on Flickr


Louis Vuitton sydney by mornnb, on Flickr


George Street Sydney by mornnb, on Flickr


Apple Store Sydney by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sydney Skyline Balls head by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*The Goods Line*
Ultimo

A new pedestrian link from Central Station to Darling Harbour. Next to Frank Gehry's UTS.



Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Goods Line by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Art and About*
Near Kin Kin


Art and about by mornnb, on Flickr


Art and about by mornnb, on Flickr


Art and about by mornnb, on Flickr


Art and about by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful. this city is one of the nicest, most vibrant cities in the world.


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Oz Comic-Con 2015*
At Glebe Island convention centre.


untitled shoot-1001339.jpg by 
mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001359.jpg by 
mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001350.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001353.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001374.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001380.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001381.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001392.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001462.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001484.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001491.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001510.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001513.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001526.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001534.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001548.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001553.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001586.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001608.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-6779.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001621.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001628.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001630.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001637.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001639.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001657.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001701.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001720.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001722.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001740.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001755.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001759.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001783.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*#Standup4refugees*
CBD


untitled shoot-1001854.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001873.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001884.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001925.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Barangaroo - The Cutaway*


untitled shoot-1001930.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001947.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001957.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001961.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001966.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001974.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1001979.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-1002000.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Randwick*
A significant hub in Sydney's eastern suburbs.


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


Randwick by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sculpture by the Sea*
An art festival held at Bondi Beach


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculpture by the Sea 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, great and very nice updates from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Exceptional shots, the city looks stunning. Perfect combination of fine architecture and awe-inspiring nature!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fab photos. Great city.


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Exceptional shots, the city looks stunning. Perfect combination of fine architecture and awe-inspiring nature!


Yes!  Thank you. A big city sitting on a natural paradise is what Sydney is.


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sydney Zombie Walk
A fun event held this halloween in Hyde Park.


Sydney Zombie Walk 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zombie Walk 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zombie Walk 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zombie Walk 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sydney Zombie Walk 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zombie Walk 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zombie Walk 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zombie Walk 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zombie Walk 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zombie Walk 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zombie Walk 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sydney Open*
A celebration of architecture in which many of the cities buildings are opened to the public.


AMP Building, 1962. By Peddle Thorp & Walker:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


The view from the top floor:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr



Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by 
mornnb, on Flickr


Grosvenor Place, 1987, Harry Seidler:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr

From the 45th floor:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Australia Square, 1967, Harry Seidler:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr

The view from floor 25:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Capita Centre, 1989, Harry Seidler:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


8 Chifley Square, 2012, Richard Rogers:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr

The view from the 10th floor:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr

Neighbouring 8 Chifley is another building by a British architect.
Deutsche Bank Place, 2005, Norman Foster:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr

The Mitchell Building, 1910, Walter Liberty Vernon:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

State Savings Bank building, 1928, Johnson Pilton Walker:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr

This building is today the home of the prestigious Macquarie Bank investment bank. And here is the view from the top over Martin Place:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr

Culwulla Chambers, 1912, Spain, Cosh and Minnett:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr

420 George Street, 2010, Bates Smart:


Sydney Open Architecture 2015 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a glamorous city.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

perfect photos!


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sydney Balls Head by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Balls Head by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Happy 2016!!!!*


Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

9PM fireworks:


Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr



Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

2016:



Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney New Years Eve 2015/2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

I recently visited Sydney, and after that visit, it quickly rose to my Top 5 cities that I've been to....loved it!

I've been to 1000s of cities, over 80 countries...so its not easy to impress me. But Sydney I found to be fantastic in beauty and the beaches and the views. These photos in this thread, really captured that feeling well, of why I liked it so much!


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Australia Day*


Australia Day by mornnb, on Flickr



Australia Day by mornnb, on Flickr


Australia Day by mornnb, on Flickr


Australia Day by mornnb, on Flickr


Australia Day by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Australia Day by mornnb, on Flickr


Australia Day by mornnb, on Flickr


Australia Day by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Australia Day by mornnb, on Flickr


Australia Day by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Barangaroo*


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Chinese New Year*


Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


Chinese New Year by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*St Mary's Cathedral*


St Mary's Cathedral by mornnb, on Flickr


St Mary's Cathedral by mornnb, on Flickr


St Mary's Cathedral by mornnb, on Flickr


St Mary's Cathedral by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Toranga Zoo*


Sydney Zoo by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zoo by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zoo by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zoo by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zoo by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zoo by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zoo by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Zoo by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras*


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 1 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 2 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 9 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 11 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 10 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 12 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 14 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 16 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 17 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 18 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 20 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 25 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2016 27 by mornnb, on Flickr

Continued:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131835183


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Vivid Sydney*

Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr\


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by 
mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by 
mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

L1007254.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

L1007370.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


L1007389.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


L1007398.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Amazing photos from Sydney!!!
Great job!!!


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Comic-Con Sydney*


Comic-Con Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Comic-Con Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Comic-Con Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Comic-Con Sydney 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


L1008273.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sculptures By The Sea*


Sculptures By The Sea by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculptures By The Sea by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculptures By The Sea by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculptures By The Sea by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculptures By The Sea by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculptures By The Sea by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculptures By The Sea by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculptures By The Sea by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculptures By The Sea by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculptures By The Sea by mornnb, on Flickr


Sculptures By The Sea by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sydney Open*


200 George Street Sydney by mornnb, on Flickr


200 George Street Sydney by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by 
mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

St Mary's Cathedral Christmas by mornnb, on Flickr


----------

